# Snow Goose Calls and Snow Goose Calling



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just curious how many of you are using short reed type snow goose calls such as Half Breeds (yes I realize it is sold as a honker call but you can use it as a snow and a speck call), (I have heard Hustad on a half breed and he sounded superb) Tundra Saver, White Out,...

How many are using the old resant (sp) styles?

Also how many of you guys actually call at snows in the fall and how many just let them come on in?

And finally is there anyone in the Minot area that would be willing to teach me how to call snow geese?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Not it!!


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Is there anyone in the Minot area that would like to help a Nebraskan kill his first fall snow goose? Say.....sometime next Wed-Sun? :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Are you saying your going to be in NODAK?


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Yep. Driving up Tue night after work with my brother and one of his Marine buddies for his first ever waterfowl hunt. Hope to be around there Wed at sunrise to start scouting.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I got this nifty new snow goose call, it comes with a remote and everything :wink:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I like calling at them in the fall, even if the e caller is going (when we are in Canada). I just enjoy calling, and on singles and doubles I think it guides them right to me . When we are duck hunting with a bunch of snow goose deeks out I definitely call at them. The bigger flocks are not that responsive, but if you get some smaller flocks of 10 birds or less, they usually will come right to the call. I like the white out, but I have a chaep little K&H call that I really like too.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I got a half breed from TG and he said to make a Ha Ha sound for the snows. I've yet to find a snow that concurs with that. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I got a Lohman that I use to make myself feel better. Does actually work on Ross's geese if they are alone and lonely :lol: 
How about you?
Dan


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

The sean mann white out express does it for me. Don't bother buying the acrylic it is not noticebly louder and it costs more. So it's not worth paying more for a call that won't give you a real noticeble difference than the polycarb.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I usually just grab any one of the short reeds on my lanyard and shoving the reed and tone board way deep into the call and give it a quick puff of air. It doesn't sound perfect, but it sounds about as good as any of the calls built specifically for snow geese that I've blown.

Last year I got a flock of about 200 snows to circle for about ten minutes and take one swing in range by doing this. And all we had out was 70 Canada dekes.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

The Sean Mann I believe is the only snow call that actually sounds like a _snow goose_ not a _snow call_. If you take the time to learn it (about 2 or 3 days) you can do all it takes to fool some small flocks into range. We talk about this more than you can imagine, for the last 3 weekends chasing snows it seems like this is all we talk about: how to call, when to call, and what to call. Fall snows in the U.S. leave you in such a predicament with calling. Snows are so vocal that is seems hard to just sit there and hope. We don't have problems sounding like snows our problem comes in making too much NOISE with not enough realistic goose and calling at bad times when it pulls the birds attention right to the blinds. We have been doing this as a rule of thumb this year. Loner geese we give a single bark here and there with murmur mixed in. Small flocks we have our best luck getting there attention with some sound and then shutting up either they will commit or not. Big flocks we have had our best flock of the season come in with absolutely no calling whatsoever. It is what works for us. Anyways, Whiteout Express...best snow call on the market. Normally with calls there is room for debate and I will listen to other opinions, but no other snow call comes close to the white-out. I am not a Sean Mann prostaffer, I don't blow any other of his calls, it is just the truth.

Original Goosebuster's Whiteout and Juvie band that came in as a single last Sunday using the method described.








.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That was just a nasty lookin bird :lol:


----------



## Richie (Nov 6, 2007)

I got a Tundra saver and just learning to use it. We aren't allowed the E-callers as of yet. They are tossing around an extended season and new regulations similar to those like your out west.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chopper -

You might find this webiste helpful...

http://www.redbonecalls.com/home.html

Lots of good sound files on this site.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks a ton Scott!

My buddy showed up and up winded Clark and I. They did some sky busting but I honestly don't think it matterred for us today.

God I love the snows! I think I am getting use to getting kicked in the sack!


----------

